# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Elite.. honestly worth it?

## Welthas

I really only play GW2 and was just wondering if elite status is really worth the money?

----------


## Cecu

You will never know before having access for it. 

Simply because the meaning of "worth" is different for everyone around here.

----------


## hanskarl

Only for gw2 i would say no. Did it myself and so far nothing remotely useful in there. 

But in case when i look at the older posts, there some good exploits. 
So probably spend it One time since big patches inc and hope for the best.

----------


## infantrydad78

Your not donating money just for exploits or whatever, you are donating money to help keep the community as a whole thriving and alive. The exploits, guides etc are just a bonus. If you come here very often and even just browse then yes it is worth it. GW2 may be light on content now but more will be coming.

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

^this.

filla

----------


## CHandest

Not worth it at all

----------


## KuRIoS

There are no real good elite exploits for gw2 at the moment if that is what you mean by "worth it"  :Smile:

----------


## Eryx

But by donating you get access to the shoutbawx (live chat on ownedcore) which is really cool  :Smile: 

And you also get the *coolest* username color!

----------


## Laykith

Shoutbox is worth every money,

----------


## TheHappyAngel

Hi there! Just a quick question, is it possible to get to know what exists inside the elite area, perhaps an index of guides/exploits that currently work?
I am only playing gw2 and would like to know if I would get more for my money if I just buy gems and convert to gold - instead of donating. No offense meant of course, but knowing my schedule and workload I probably won't be able to be that active in the forums and have minimal otherwise gain from donating (if elite section is not what I hoped for).

----------


## cukiemunster

> Hi there! Just a quick question, is it possible to get to know what exists inside the elite area, perhaps an index of guides/exploits that currently work?
> I am only playing gw2 and would like to know if I would get more for my money if I just buy gems and convert to gold - instead of donating. No offense meant of course, but knowing my schedule and workload I probably won't be able to be that active in the forums and have minimal otherwise gain from donating (if elite section is not what I hoped for).


In short, no.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## RakshaKnuts

doesn't really seem like it

----------


## kgkenshin

Yeah, you could always get elite for a different mmo though  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Slangin_Games

There is literally one thread in one of the gw2 elite forums lol. I wish gw2 was more active on these forums

----------

